# HMMM ....How far is North Texas ?



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.grandviewoutdoors.com/predator-hunting/articlecontent/5/2012/3618/north-texas-suburb-on-coyote-alert


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

They really do need to let some lead fly!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

coyotes are definitely animals of opportunity..........


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Its Texas, the lead will fly--just that now theres "probable cause" the anti's cant refute, even given the semi urban setting.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't know what the problem is, the yote has dropped the intended victim every time it was yelled at, therefore its either an inexperienced yote, just stupid, not very hungry or is well trained to vocal commands !!!!! Sounds like they don't have to trap it, just call it in.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Maybe a bunch of her from PT should take a trip and help em out!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> Its Texas, the lead will fly--just that now theres "probable cause" the anti's cant refute, even given the semi urban setting.


LOL facts and probable cause have never stopped them before.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

My sister living in Dallas had one of her cats killed by a yote.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

A friend of ours was in Orlando the other day and watched her Dad's beagle meet it's demise from a big coyote. She's always been kind of a strange one when it comes to hunting. Let me tell you this, her attitude has just done a 180 since that. She wants me to teach her how to shoot so she can get a .22 to keep them away from her barns ! LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Get her to join NRA too !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://membership.nr...aignid=XS019233

Heres the link to the discount Tom


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks Don. They just sent me an e-mail telling me mine was up. Oops, thought it was June.


----------

